# Sponsorship over?



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

Recent news about Colnago-sponsored teams going with new bikes for 2009 -Rabobank, Tinkoff/Katsuha, and Milram. I wonder who will end up on Colnago rides in 2009? Is Ernesto cutting back? Or are others ponying up big cash for the big exposure?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Quick-Step

Starnut


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Rumour or fact?

What about LanbouKredit(sp?) are they continuing with the big C?


----------

